# Fiber Suppliments are making me VERY nauseous. Any suggestions



## 22309 (May 19, 2005)

I have been researching Fiber and fiber suppliments. I am tryingto incorperate soluble fiber into my diet as much as possible. However i realize that i do need help with a suppliment. Well, i found that the best one to take (most gentle) is citricel. I tried to drink one dose today (the powder because it has more grams per dose than the pills)but it made me feel so full and sick to my stomache i could not even finish the 8 oz glass. I don't know if this is normal, but i would appriciate some suggestions. I still want to intake more soluble SAFE fiber with no sucrose or pysllim. This is so frustrating. Please help. Thank you for reading and helping.


----------



## lk (Aug 28, 1999)

Bethany, Despite all the talk about soluble fiber being great for both IBS and constipation there are some of us who just can't tolerate the stuff - like myself. I went throught various different types of fiber suppliments, I never found one I was happy with. They seemed to work for the constipation, however I had so much painful gas and bloating that I was miserable. After some experimentation I found that what worked best for me was to use magnesium suppliments for the constipation instead and to avoid eating foods high in soluble fiber as much as possible. Because of this, I always get frusterated by IBS information that makes is seem like soluble fiber is the answer, when for some of us it may just add to the problem. Have you given magnesium suppliments a try yet?


----------



## 22281 (Jul 12, 2005)

Maybe try taking much smaller amounts of the supplement. Also, I tried using the metamucil capsules...and they make me feel terrible. I did an experiment trying to dissolve one in both water and one in vinegar...It took hrs and hrs for both of them...this isn't right...and means they may be opening in the intestines somewhere..and it feels to me like it causes a blockage...I gave them up...there just wasn't enough water in the world to help the problem.. The magnesium is a good idea. The thing to do is to start out slow and add more til a good point is reached. Too much can cause diarrhea..


----------



## 22281 (Jul 12, 2005)

Also....wanted to add that what I have found helpful while travelling or out..are the metamucil crackers...instead of eating a whole 'serving'..2 crackers..I just nibble on a 1/2 cracker and sip water...a way of adding the fiber but not too much... it is psyllium so might not agree w/ you...don't know if there are any other brands out there..


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Benefiber is the only fiber supplement I can tolerate. It is 100% guar gum--no sucrose or psyllium. No taste, grit, nothing. Does not cause me gas or bloating either. You might think about giving it a try. Small doses at first. I use 1 tblspn in water 2x a day.


----------



## 19649 (Jun 22, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by Tiss:Benefiber is the only fiber supplement I can tolerate. It is 100% guar gum--no sucrose or psyllium. No taste, grit, nothing. Does not cause me gas or bloating either. You might think about giving it a try. Small doses at first. I use 1 tblspn in water 2x a day.


I've used benefiber for a while now and what's nice about it is that you can put it in soft foods such as mashed potatos, applesauce, and pudding and as long as you drink a full glass of water around the time you take it you're good to go. I'd start slow on it though because I used to just take one packet a day and it gave me horrible gas, so I backed off a bit and I'm increasing my doses slower and it seems to be helping a lot. Hope that helps!


----------

